# Honey



## lazydaisy67 (Nov 24, 2011)

What would be a 'good' price per pound for raw honey?


----------



## cnsper (Sep 20, 2012)

Are you selling or buying? I would go by what your local store sells it for.


----------



## faithmarie (Oct 18, 2008)

I just bought ours for the winter.. local.... good honey $100 for 10 lbs... I don't know if it is a good price but it is good honey and not all honey is good.

Yup..... i just got reprimanded for my miscalculation....


----------



## lazydaisy67 (Nov 24, 2011)

Whoa! I just found a local guy selling 12 pounds for $40!!! Didn't know if that was a good anf fair price or not. Apparently it is


----------



## *Andi (Nov 8, 2009)

Yes, that would be a good price in my area ... I would give it a taste test first. Not all honey is the same.


----------



## faithmarie (Oct 18, 2008)

I am so sorry... my husband just told me I paid $100 for 30 lbs...... I am a potato head.....


----------



## faithmarie (Oct 18, 2008)

http://sphotos-b.xx.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ash3/564378_498618030165675_2140800004_n.jpg


----------



## lazydaisy67 (Nov 24, 2011)

Oh I had a sample and it was nummy!! Course I think all honey is nummy, so I don't know what the difference is. I do know that it was raw and unpasturized, which is what I wanted specifically. He doesn't live far from us, so I may start buying from him. He seemed in line with another vender at Applefest who was selling 6 pounds for $19.95. The only reason I was attracted to her honey a little more was because hers was in a mason jar, which I could use again for lots of stuff. Dumb, I know, but I think about stuff like that.


----------



## faithmarie (Oct 18, 2008)

If it is quality honey I would pay even a higher price. The honey you buy should smell strongly of HONEY Some people feed the bees sugar... you don't want that. 

I agree .. the canning jars would be a plus...LOL


----------



## rhrobert (Apr 27, 2009)

Remember as well, that it is best to buy locally produced honey, not from a far away supplier, as it can help to alleviate symptoms from local allergens.


----------



## faithmarie (Oct 18, 2008)




----------



## lilmissy0740 (Mar 7, 2011)

I get a lrg glass jar, like kraut comes in at Sams Club. I pay $45 for that. I love honey and butter on toast.


----------



## UncleJoe (Jan 11, 2009)

WOW!! It appears I got one heck of a deal. Some of the forum veterans know this but for the newer folks I'll relate it again.

Back in '10 I met a fellow at the Pa. AgFair Days in State College Pa. He had a stand dedicated to beekeeping. I asked if he knew anyone in my area that sold raw, bulk honey. He gave me the number of a fellow who lived about 8 miles from my sister who is about an hour north of me. I called him and made arrangements to stop at his farm. Never asked him the price, just drove up one Sat. morning. He had a shed stacked full of 5 gallon buckets of honey; all different kinds. I asked about a nice, dark buckwheat and found the closest he had was Japanese bamboo. He opened it up so I could taste it and yeah, the vapors coming out of the bucket were strong. The lid said "packed in 2007" so it was crystallized. Still not knowing what it was going to cost me I said I'll take it. He set the bucket on a floor scale. It came in at 63.5lbs. $105.00 plus a $2 deposit for the bucket. I look back on that and wish I would have spent my entire $300 budget and brought 3 home. I still have 2/3 of that bucket left.


----------



## faithmarie (Oct 18, 2008)

UncleJoe Is he still selling honey?????


----------



## UncleJoe (Jan 11, 2009)

I would think so but I don't know for sure and I don't know if I even have his number. I've been thinking about running up to the farm unannounced but since a lot of folks don't like unexpected guests I haven't done it yet.


----------



## Startingout-Blair (Aug 28, 2012)

Hey UncleJoe! I'm planning on setting up a couple hives this coming Spring. If everything works out, I'd be happy to provide you some


----------



## faithmarie (Oct 18, 2008)

Run up there ...LOL Just say you are sorry... you didn't have his number anymore... honey is like edible liquid gold! Honey never goes bad and if I were you I would take a chance... but I would ask the price.... honey has gone up.


----------



## UncleJoe (Jan 11, 2009)

Startingout-Blair said:


> Hey UncleJoe! I'm planning on setting up a couple hives this coming Spring. If everything works out, I'd be happy to provide you some


I really appreciate the offer :thankyou: but Altoona would be quite a haul for me to get honey. I used to run to Johnstown regularly with my first wife. Almost fell asleep on the turnpike coming home one night. 



faithmarie said:


> Run up there ...LOL Just say you are sorry... you didn't have his number anymore... honey is like edible liquid gold! Honey never goes bad and if I were you I would take a chance...


Well I just went through the phone book in my phone looking for a name that wasn't familiar that had a number with a "570" area code. No luck. I'll have to think about a cold call. He might remember my truck since it has a business name on it.

BTW. I used to spend a fair amount of time in Poughkeepsie back in the early 80's when my brother went to school at the Culinary Institute.


----------



## faithmarie (Oct 18, 2008)

He might remember... you bought a good amount. It might just be worth it... you never know ...


----------



## JayJay (Nov 23, 2010)

rhrobert said:


> Remember as well, that it is best to buy locally produced honey, not from a far away supplier, as it can help to alleviate symptoms from local allergens.


Here in Amish country, we pay (or did last year) $12 a quart.


----------



## faithmarie (Oct 18, 2008)

http://media.thereadystore.com/cata...fb8d27136e95/c/r/creamed-honey-pail-base2.jpg

I don't know if this is good but I am posting it anyway.... $17.49


----------

